# Please help Genicular nerve radiofrequency ablation



## ortho1991 (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope someone can help

Our Doc does genicular nerve blocks and we use the code 64450x3 for each nerve.

 This is the first time he is doing genicular nerve block with *radiofrequency ablation *and I believe the code for that is 64640x3,but i just read that other providers are billing both the 64450 for the nerve block with the 64640 is it correct, to bill both charges?

Please any help with this is very much appreciated


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 6, 2015)

AMA CPT guidance is:

Codes 64600-64681 include the injection of other therapeutic agents (eg, corticosteroids). Do not report diagnostic/therapeutic injections separately. Do not report a code labeled as destruction when using therapies that are not destructive of the target nerve (eg, pulsed radiofrequency), use 64999. For codes labeled as chemodenervation, the supply of the chemodenervation agent is reported separately.


----------

